# Soliloquy and dialogue



## TFW

Hi, I need that someone help me to translate 9 seconds from a Polish movie (Dzien swira):

http://www.goear.com/listen/fe295ab/dialogues-to-translate-2-


(In the other thread I opened I put a different audio)


----------



## grzejnix

I'm tired of all this...

drawn (as in draw a chicken)

i'm deaf of food (as if the food made him deaf)



"Fajos? Nie, Hujos" means literally "penis? no cock!" part is a tv commercial satirizing an actual tv commercial in which a famous actor Janusz Gajos was advertizing the Pedros coffee so the real commercial went "Gajos? Nie, Pedros!"

dzien swira is an awesome movie but some of the parts are really tough to be translated to english as they convey a lot of how to say... Polish-specific content


----------



## grzejnix

oh crap,

i am sorry

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nh9Y3dD0JxE&feature=related

as you can see on this clip in the

"fajos? nie hujos?" part - fajos actually refers to a cigarette pipe, but in colloquial yet non-vulgar speech it can also mean "penis", while huj or it's flavoured version hujos is vulgar


----------



## TFW

grzejnix said:


> oh crap,
> 
> i am sorry
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nh9Y3dD0JxE&feature=related
> 
> as you can see on this clip in the
> 
> "fajos? nie hujos?" part - fajos actually refers to a cigarette pipe, but in colloquial yet non-vulgar speech it can also mean "penis", while huj or it's flavoured version hujos is vulgar


I agree with you, is a great movie. 
Now I'm finishing the subtitles in Spanish and I needed to guide me with the questions I put in the forum. So thank you so much.
Bye.


----------



## majlo

My try:

All this drains me and guts me. I'm numb from food. (Or: Food makes me numb)
Cockos? No, dickos.


----------



## TFW

majlo said:


> My try:
> 
> All this drains me and guts me. I'm numb from food. (Or: Food makes me numb)
> Cockos? No, dickos.


Fui a tu perfil y me encontré con la grata noticia de que entendés español. Muchas gracias por tu interpretación, la tomé muy en cuenta y recién hice las modificaciones correspondientes  en los subtítulos .
Saludos.


----------



## majlo

TFW said:


> Fui a tu perfil y me encontré con la grata noticia de que entendés español.



No tanto como me gustaría.


----------



## ><FISH'>

The subtitles I watched with this film were a commendable attempt, but ultimately unprofessional and nonsensical at times. It seems like no professional subtitles exist for it.


----------



## Ben Jamin

This applies to 90% percent of all subtitles. They have been turned into an own kind of internet humour.


----------



## majlo

Most amateur subtitles I've come across were as good as the professional ones, and oft-times much better than the "professional" ones. And when no subtitles are available for the given film, I think it's much better to have imperfect subtitles, than to have nothing.


----------



## Ben Jamin

I think that FISH meant "unprofessional subtitles" as having poor quality, and the authors as non competent.


----------



## majlo

So?

{Mod: too few letters}


----------

